# sore nipple after plugged duct?



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey Mamas. I had a couple of plugged ducts in my right breast late last week -- a new and unpleasant experience. Anyhow, I got them taken care of in about 24 hours (nursed frequently, hot showers, warm compresses, etc.) but the following day I noticed a milky white scab kind of thing on my nipple which was very sore. It didn't come off in the shower with a bit of rubbing, but started to go away the next day and is now gone, although it left sort of a little blister which is still bothering me. It seems to be getting gradually better, but still feeling toe-curling pain when DD latches on. Does this have something to do with the milk being stopped up when I had the plugged ducts? Maybe the nipple openings were also plugged? I know DD didn't seem to be getting much when she was nursing during that period (she seemed frustrated and my boob still felt full). I also pumped a bit to try to relieve that -- maybe the pump did some damage? I've been putting some Lansinoh cream on it and going braless, and that seems to be helping a bit. Just a matter of time, maybe? Anyone else have experience with this? Suggestions? TIA ...


----------



## loewymartin (Mar 23, 2004)

Is there a little blister there? You may have a bleb http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/mom/nipplebleb.html

However, when I have had a plugged duct I have also had a sore nipple sometimes. I think it may be that I've gotten the plug out to a point (maybe from my armpit to my areola for example) but haven't gotten it completely out. I know the advice of "point the baby's chin over the plug while nursing" is now outdated, but I swear it works for me every time now. Whenever I don't position DD so her chin is over the plug I tend to either not get all of the plug or it takes awhile for the plug to work itself out.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

What you described is normal. Many women get milk blisters along with plugged ducts. I could them all the time and it does hurt. Hurts I tell ya!

Keep doing what you're doing to help with healing. You could also try putting an ice pack on your nipple before nursing or pumping to numb the nipple and ease pain.


----------



## narnie (Mar 6, 2006)

I had a nipple bleb FOREVER. Not to be discouraging. It does hurt. If that's what it is... I must have tried everything under the sun to get mine to go away. It was there for a good month and a half... It would let through milk sometimes but not all the time. I guess what finally ended up doing the trick --and it's weird-- but I stopped taking vitamins because I noticed a correlation between clogged duct and vitamin intake. Also started using APNO. Oh and discovered that for that breast DS drains most efficiently in crossover/ cradle hold...so we do that all the time. HTH. Although I felt like mine was a strange case.

Good luck


----------



## DancingOtter (Nov 8, 2005)

Could it be thrush? Toe curling pain is not normal!


----------

